# Lamar or M3



## longley7869 (Nov 9, 2010)

Lamar mx250 for 70. Or the m3 helix for 60? 
Both seem like alright bindings for the price, what do you guys think?


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

hahahaha its all junk. you get what you pay for.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Both bindings are entry level bindings. I wouldn't go as far as saying they are junk, but you'd probably find some better bindings for slightly more.


----------



## longley7869 (Nov 9, 2010)

Well im just starting off so i want to get something thats decent, but not really expensive incase i dont stick to it


----------



## longley7869 (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks, those ride lx bindings are really nice


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Go with Snowolf's suggestion on the rides. Or take a look at Evo.com in their outlet section. They have some decent bindings there on sale. You might even consider looking at some of the packages as Sierra.com.


----------

